
Why you should manage your energy, not your time - leonagano
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170612-why-you-should-manage-your-energy-not-your-time?ocid=twcptl
======
PaulRobinson
The title is a little off, because what the article is basically arguing for
is doing less because you will be more productive, rather than explicitly
managing your energy levels directly.

Dilbert creator Scott Adams (yeah, I know, I know), wrote a book some years
ago where he suggested that if you optimise for energy first, everything else
becomes easier. Food, sleep and work choices should be around optimising your
energy levels because without energy, everything else is harder. That makes
more sense to me than managing my time.

Both viewpoints complement each other, and it's an excellent and worthy
riposte to the death-march culture dominant in tech. We should lead the way on
this more as an industry.

~~~
chillidoor
>Dilbert creator Scott Adams (yeah, I know, I know)

A broken clock is right twice a day... ;)

Edit: Lol, if you're downvoting me because you think that I'm a fan of him,
you're wrong. Just pointing out that you should rather focus on a person's
arguments :)

------
harlanji
I've been doimg this for 4 years and it's great. I've not had a successful job
in 4 years. It's easy to make plausible complaints about the relaxed uber
productive guy who works like 8 hours a day and eats away from his desk and
lifts consistently. Must be on drugs or trying to F somebody over etc, are
things I hear. Tall poppy syndrome is real. I've left the last 2, one took me
to a room and said I need to "be more excited"... maybe he meant get Adderall
or something. Self directed work is much much better. Indeed, in 2018 with eng
skills there are a million ways to do it.

